# Přepis běloruských (a polských) hlásek do češtiny



## Jansje

Ahoj, potřebovala bych poradit s přepisem běloruských a polských hlásek do češtiny. Týká se to především jmen. Jména *nesmím překládat*, pouze je co nejvěrněji převést v rámci české abecedy. Nejsem na tyto jazyky odborník a budu vděčná za každý názor a pohled.

1. Problém, který řeším neustále - běloruská hláska *Ў *neboli polské *Ł*. Je lepší je přepisovat jako U, V nebo snad použít jako v angličtině W? Klasické běloruské jméno Вацлаў - je foneticky docela podobné našemu Václavovi. Mám ho tak ale zapsat nebo raději použít přepis "Vaclau"? Nebo jméno Часлаў - není českému Česlavovi skoro vůbec podobné, takže ho tak zapsat nemohu. Váhala jsem mezi Časlav a Časlau, zatím volím přepis "Časlau", co si o tom ale myslíte vy?

2. Další problém se objevuje se jménem Hienadź neboli běloruský Генадзь. V češtině se většinou používá polská verze - Hienadź. Já ale mohu použít pouze českou abecedu, v níž ź nemá žádné místo, mimoto je mírně odlišné od běloruské hlásky. U tohoto jména si nevím rady, mám to prostě zapsat jako Hienadz?

3. Ostatní jména - uvedu několik jmen a můj zápis, ráda bych věděla, zda s ním souhlasíte, či nikoli: Аляксандр (Aljaksandr), Тацяна (Tacjana), Язэп (Jazep), Bера (Vera -neměla bych ho zapisovat jako Věra?)

Předem mockrát děkuji!


----------



## francisgranada

Jansje said:


> ... Ostatní jména - uvedu několik jmen a můj zápis, ráda bych věděla, zda s ním souhlasíte, či nikoli: Аляксандр (Aljaksandr), Тацяна (Tacjana), Язэп (Jazep), Bера (Vera -neměla bych ho zapisovat jako Věra?) ...



Osobne sa mi pozdáva, ale Bера by som prepísal ako Věra a písmeno "e" by som použil pre bielorus. "э" (neviem či to zodpovedá aj výslovnosti). Вацлаў by som prepísal ako Vaclau, Часлаў ako Časlau a Генадзь asi ako Hěnadž.

Poľské mená, keďže sú písané latinkou, by som asi nemenil, len vynechal tie diakrit. "znaky", ktoré neexistujú v češtine, tzn. "Ł" by som prepísal ako "L" a "ń" ako "ň". 

Keďže podmienka je používať len české písmená, tak ideálne riešenie sa asi nedá vymyslieť ...


----------



## t.tellur

Pouze české znaky? To bude těžké, ne-li nemožné. Nejlíp by se to asi přepisovalo kombinací cz+pl+sk pravopisu. Ale co to znamená "nejvěrněji převést v rámci české abecedy"? Převést výslovnost těch slov/jmen nebo jenom jejich pravopis?
Nicméně i takto се na základě skloubení etymologie+výslovnosti+estetiky o něco pokusím.
Polština:
ń–>ň
ś–>s
ź–>z
dź–>ď (dz je taktéž možnost, co ti zní/vypadá líp)
ć–>ť (c taky možnost, ciz nahoře)

sz–>š
cz–>č
dż–>dž
rz->ř
ż->ž
czy->či/čy
szy->ši/šy
ży->ži/žy
rzy->ři/řy - nebo ponech u předchozích čtyřech původní pravopis. Jak se ti to bude líbit.
(hlásková kombinace dży se v polštině nevyskytuje)

ę–>e
ą-ou (v některých přepisech polštiny se dává jenom a)

ie-ie (nepřepisoval bych jako ě kvůli pozicím jako lud welkiej polskiej rzeczpospolitej...Je to etymologicky nesprávné)

ó->o (příp. nechat to jako ó, rozhodně bych to nepřepisoval jako ů)
w->v (nebo ponechat jako w, jak chceš)

ci–>ti (nebo to nechat nezměněné)
dzi–>di (nebo to nechat nezměněné)

Běloruština:
Tady to bude těžší oříšek hlavně kvůli tomu, že běloruština užívá cyrilici. A taky na ní nejsem expert jako na polštinu. Nicméně, polský vliv je tu hodně vidět a taktéž, už tu většinově někdo udělal práci za mě, takže jen budu kopírovat, resp. upravovat (viz biełaruskaja łacinka). Taková základní písmena jako а,б,в,д,і,й,к,л,ч,ш,ж,дж atd ti snad nemusím přepisovat. 
е->ie (ze stejného důvodu jako u polštiny bych nepoužíval ě)
э->e
ґ->g
г->h
х->ch

дзь->ď 
ць->ť (дзь а ць viz polské dź, ć)
сь->s
зь->z
нь->ň
ль->l
(tímto máme zároveň vyřešen měkký jer)

ю->ju
я->ja
ё->jo

'->' nebo nic nepsat a vynechat tvrdý jer

ў->tady jsou v zásadě dvě cesty, každá na jiný způsob přepisu
1. etymologický přepis jako ў->v (jelikož je to něco podobného jako ve slovenštině ve slovech die*v*ča, mnoho Slováko*v*
2. přepis výslovnosti jako ў->w (i ў->u je možnost)
"ǔ", které existuje v łacince by bylo asi nejvhodnější...holt, musím zůstat u českých písmenek :/


----------



## werrr

Jansje said:


> 1. Problém, který řeším neustále - běloruská hláska *Ў*


*
v *na konci slova
*u* uvnitř slova



> 2. Další problém se objevuje se jménem Hienadź neboli běloruský Генадзь.


*Henadz* (ve starších textech i *Genadz*)



> 3. Ostatní jména - uvedu několik jmen a můj zápis, ráda bych věděla, zda s ním souhlasíte, či nikoli: Аляксандр (Aljaksandr), Тацяна (Tacjana), Язэп (Jazep), Bера (Vera -neměla bych ho zapisovat jako Věra?)


Může být. Psaní *ě* místo *e* se připouští tam, kde je zřejmá souvislost s českým slovem.

Při přepisu z polštiny se zachovává původní psaní, pouze *ż* se píše *ž *a místo *ł* a *ń *je možné z typografických důvodů psát i* l *a* ň.  *


To prosím netahám z klobouku kouzelníka Pokustóna, ale z Pravidel českého pravopisu (školní vydání, 1983).


----------

